# Metal Stamp - Personalise your treasures



## jimi43 (11 Nov 2010)

For some time now I have wanted to get a metal stamp to personalise my tools and ultimately, when I retire, the ones I make.

A lot of Googling got me nowhere fast but a quick email to our mate Philly and it was sorted.

He thankfully recommended a superb company...the CHALCO STAMP AND DIE COMPANY and a really nice and helpful guy...Ian.

A few weeks later and for not a lot of dosh...it arrived...








Apart from being really impressed by the stamp itself...and the result...I was really happy with the company and Ian.

This is a really "old quality" company...professional craftsmen who really care about the end result and are rightly proud of it. They sent two test pieces on endgrain boxwood...to cope with the hardest of stock...






....and then run the process right through to delivery with instant and personal communications and understanding.

I am posting this because it is about time we supported small British companies like this...companies that make "Made in Britain" something to be proud of and companies that deserve to thrive!

Why not get your name done...personalise your gems for Christmas...and what an excellent present it would make too! :wink: 

They don't have a website but can be contacted at this email [email protected]

Take care guys and gals....

Jimi


----------



## AndyT (11 Nov 2010)

Very nice. 

So how much will an infill with that mark on be worth in years to come?

 

I'd been meaning to ask for a long time - when I first saw your pictures all marked 'KT Productions' I sort of thought you must work for the Kentish Times as a photographer, and were posting from work!

I guess I was wrong, wasn't I?


----------



## jimi43 (11 Nov 2010)

AndyT":dwpuwvb0 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> So how much will an infill with that mark on be worth in years to come?
> 
> ...



Priceless mate...priceless!

Katie was my sister....she sadly passed away age 34...far too soon. The "KT" brand is my memorial..it's on all my projects.

I will take your erroneous thought as a compliment though...thanks mate!

Jim


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (11 Nov 2010)

Without wanting to be rude/nosey/cheeky, can you give us a rough figure (to the nearest £10 or so) as to how much one would be?

Once I actually start building stuff and if I think I am any good, I would considering getting one.


----------



## jimi43 (11 Nov 2010)

Pvt_Ryan":bzqtlqau said:


> Without wanting to be rude/nosey/cheeky, can you give us a rough figure (to the nearest £10 or so) as to how much one would be?
> 
> Once I actually start building stuff and if I think I am any good, I would considering getting one.



I was going to put a price up there but didn't want to misquote because I think it depends on the number of letters (which in my case is quite minimal) but let me just say....you wouldn't get a meal out for two on it! :wink: 

The amount of work that has gone into it....it is a real bargain!

Ian is very personable and he would be happy to quote for your lettering if you pop off an email to him. He answered my query within hours.

Cheers mate.

Jim


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (11 Nov 2010)

lol.. I am guessing you aren't taking about burger king.. 


But if it's for what I consider a meal for two then that _is_ good value..


----------



## mtt.tr (11 Nov 2010)

jimi43":229uql5y said:


> but let me just say....you wouldn't get a meal out for two on it! :wink:
> 
> The amount of work that has gone into it....it is a real bargain!
> Jim


 not even mcD


----------



## Philly (11 Nov 2010)

Jim
A wonderful stamp - looks fantastic! Glad I could push you in the right direction - support British craftsmen!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Shane (11 Nov 2010)

That looks really nice, chalco stamp and die email saved for a future enquiry I reckon 8)


----------



## bugbear (12 Nov 2010)

jimi43":2bszrzui said:


> I was going to put a price up there but didn't want to misquote because I think it depends on the number of letters



Given the amount of interest being shown on this forum, it would seem to Ian's substantial advantage to allow you to post a detailed "rate card" (assuming he has one). Why not ask him?

BugBear


----------



## GazPal (12 Nov 2010)

bugbear":7oqurzx2 said:


> jimi43":7oqurzx2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to put a price up there but didn't want to misquote because I think it depends on the number of letters
> ...



Definitely sounds like a good idea. :wink: I'm certainly interested in having a new name stamp made.

-------------

Jim,

Which font size did you go with for your stamp?


----------



## tomatwark (12 Nov 2010)

I have been trying to get one of these for years.

Spoke to Ian this morning and have just ordered mine.

Fantastic

Tom


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Nov 2010)

I was only on about getting one done the other day in the woodturning section.

Email to them will be sent shortly. I expect it to be high due to the complex logo i have.

Thank You


----------



## jimi43 (12 Nov 2010)

Ian emailed me today saying he had a number of emails of interest so that's fantastic!

I have asked him for rates so that I can post here or invited him to join as I am sure he would be a valued member of this renowned site.

More later when I get a reply!

Cheers and thanks for the kind words guys and gals!

Jim


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (12 Nov 2010)

I got a quote. For my initials & surname (10 chars including full stops) it was the price of a meal for 2 but still quite reasonable so i've said I'll be in touch in the new year..


----------



## tisdai (13 Nov 2010)

Hi Jimi

I got intouch with Ian, as you mention he is a nice bloke and very helpful. He gave me an initial quote for the Name i wanted on the stamp, so now just have to sort out the type that i will be happy with.

Hope you don't mind i did mention your name and the post you have done about the stamps on the forum.

Cheers m8 appreciate the post.

Dave


----------



## Plumberpete (13 Nov 2010)

Mine arrived in the post this morning. Beautifully crafted and spot on communication through the whole process, including a namestamp sample on a small piece of timber for my approval, before the stamp was hardened and sent on its way. 

Thanks Ian! ccasion5:


----------



## jimi43 (13 Nov 2010)

Plumberpete":1jdnpn7t said:


> Mine arrived in the post this morning. Beautifully crafted and spot on communication through the whole process, including a namestamp sample on a small piece of timber for my approval, before the stamp was hardened and sent on its way.
> 
> Thanks Ian! ccasion5:



WOW! That was fast moving! Two days!

Any chance of pics of yours mate?

Jim


----------



## Plumberpete (13 Nov 2010)

jimi43":1xej7rpj said:


> Plumberpete":1xej7rpj said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived in the post this morning. Beautifully crafted and spot on communication through the whole process, including a namestamp sample on a small piece of timber for my approval, before the stamp was hardened and sent on its way.
> ...



No! Not in two days! :shock: I ordered it quite a while ago (I entered into correspondence with Ian about a month ago.)

Here's a bad photo - I can't seem to take detailed close ups with my camera! :?


----------



## Racers (13 Nov 2010)

Hi,

Look like purple prose :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Plumberpete (14 Nov 2010)

Yeah, it hadn't gone unnoticed (especially at school) that my name abreviated to "Prose".  I didn't get the "purple" bit until I googled it!


----------



## bugbear (15 Nov 2010)

Plumberpete":28msqlrp said:


> Here's a bad photo - I can't seem to take detailed close ups with my camera! :?



Macro (close focus) is set by using the macro mode, selected by setting the power switch to the "camera" icon, then the "tulip" button (AKA cursor left on the scroll pad).

It's documented on page 39 of the owner's manual. I'd also recommend lots of light and/or a tripod if you can.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (16 Nov 2010)

I have today received a reply from Ian as he wanted to simplify his pricing just for you guys so I can post it. After deliberation he says:

_Cost of Stamps per character 3-5mm
UP TO 5 CHARACTERS IN STANDARD FONT £12 + VAT (per character)
ANY ADDITIONAL CHARACTERS PRICED AT £7 EACH
Within reason any font and design can be achieved with little extra cost stamps can be relief or sunk and are hardened to 60Rc_

I wanted to get this from him before letting you guys know. Please mention UKW in your request for a quote

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Richard T (16 Nov 2010)

Oh dear ... my Christmas list gets longer. As well as one for me, it would be perfect for my young brother - out - law who has just started dealing furniture. 
I wish he had a shorter name though ...


----------



## GazPal (16 Nov 2010)

Richard T":3c7vl9mm said:


> Oh dear ... my Christmas list gets longer. As well as one for me, it would be perfect for my young brother - out - law who has just started dealing furniture.
> I wish he had a shorter name though ...



My surname's just been shortened to Palme, because I'm a tight wad. :lol:


----------



## Aled Dafis (16 Nov 2010)

These are really nice traditional stamps and I like them a lot, had I known about this company I'd have probably ordered one, but I had to get mine imported from the states.







The process was dead easy, I just e-mailed them a scan of my signature, and they did the rest. The cost worked out about the same as the ones in this thread, I think that I paid about £70, but got caught for imort duty which added another £15 or so :evil: 

Stamping into brass is very hit and miss unfortunately, I got lucky with this one, but it took quite a whack with a lump hammer on an anvil to imprint successfully. It works far better in end grain though.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## bugbear (16 Nov 2010)

There's several on eBay in the USA for some reason; hope this link keeps working for all:

http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/Tools ... html?_nkw="name+stamp"&_catref=1&_fln=1&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

Anybody get lucky in that lot?

BugBear


----------



## toolsntat (16 Nov 2010)

Had a close up look at this plane of Bill Carters while at Stanley's last week and can honestly say Ian's hand engraving is wonderful also 8) 8) 

http://www.billcarterwoodworkingplanema ... index.html

Andy


----------



## Racers (17 Nov 2010)

Hi, BB

Not a chance of finding mine in there, I am the only Peter Maddex in the country :shock: check out your name here http://www.yournotme.com/ 

Pete


----------



## Alf (17 Nov 2010)

Argh. I assume they mean "you're not me"? ](*,) 

I'm constantly torn over this. Do I wait for Mr Right and hope he has a shorter surname?* Or lookout for an old stamp and hope to find a Mr Right to fit? Decisions decisions. :-k 

*And his own workshop, obviously. :wink:


----------



## bugbear (17 Nov 2010)

Alf":28w1stkr said:


> Argh. I assume they mean "you're not me"? ](*,)
> 
> I'm constantly torn over this. Do I wait for Mr Right and hope he has a shorter surname?* Or lookout for an old stamp and hope to find a Mr Right to fit? Decisions decisions. :-k
> 
> *And his own workshop, obviously. :wink:



I'm reminded of Bob Flowerdew on Gardeners Question Time:

female audience member: I have a 1/2 acre walled garden. What does the panel recommend I should do?

B. Flowerdew: "marry me."

BugBear


----------



## Racers (17 Nov 2010)

Hi, Alf

The site is ment to read You R Not Me see http://www.yournotme.com/About.aspx


Pete


----------



## Alf (17 Nov 2010)

Pete, didn't realise that, but alas, it irks me even more. Silly asses slaughter the English language _and_ don't think ahead to how the url will read. Grammar and technology failure. _Nil points_. Tsk. :wink:

Yeah, you're probably thinking "And that's why you're still waiting for Mr Right, Alf" about now, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Racers (17 Nov 2010)

Hi, Alf

Nothing wrong with having standards.

Pete


----------



## Richard T (23 Nov 2010)

Jim, I've just ordered two stamps but not specified relief or sunk as I don't know if this applies to the stamp or the stamped if you see what I mean ... not sure I do actually ... 
So to simplify it, which is yours? 'Cause I want 'em like that. 

With the slow and feeble always a little patience 


Many thanks R


----------



## jimi43 (23 Nov 2010)

Richard T":2o2vzmv6 said:


> Jim, I've just ordered two stamps but not specified relief or sunk as I don't know if this applies to the stamp or the stamped if you see what I mean ... not sure I do actually ...
> So to simplify it, which is yours? 'Cause I want 'em like that.
> 
> With the slow and feeble always a little patience
> ...



Oooo...now you're asking....!

I have no idea...just say you want it like Jimi's (KT TOOLS) and I am sure Ian will know what you mean.

I think it is relief but don't quote me on that...I just said I want it like Bill Carter's!

Perhaps when you tell him you could ask him what it is actually called....all this engraving nomenclature has me baffled!

Cheers mate and post a pic when you get them!

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2010)

I've just pinged off and enquiry for a quote, but I wonder if he could do a date stamp as well that's adjustable...probably not, thinking about it. A set of letter stamps (for Roman numerals) might be another option - Rob


----------



## Richard T (23 Nov 2010)

Thanks Jim, will do.

When he replies I'll ask and hopefully get it straight for future reference.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Nov 2010)

woodbloke":39i79b70 said:


> I've just pinged off and enquiry for a quote, but I wonder if he could do a date stamp as well that's adjustable...probably not, thinking about it. A set of letter stamps (for Roman numerals) might be another option - Rob



The stamps are made of hardened steel and engraved onto a rectangle on the end. The remainder of the stamp is really large and suitable for thwacking or pressing. 

I think that even professional marks would have had to be retooled each year if they want to record date as well. As far as I am aware... the date is rarely put on tools. I have seen some examples but it is not the norm.

What is your reason for needing dates Rob?

Jim


----------



## Richard T (23 Nov 2010)

Ian has described this way round as being "sunk on the stamp."
So now we know.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Nov 2010)

Richard T":2dvt4ni4 said:


> Ian has described this way round as being "sunk on the stamp."
> So now we know.



I thought there would be some highly technical name for it...but I can live with that...that's plain English that there!

Thanks mate! Enjoy your stamp...and don't forget we need pics when it arrives!

Jim


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2010)

jimi43":1blzz69e said:


> What is your reason for needing dates Rob?
> 
> Jim



I use dates to stamp things I make, not tools.

"BugBear 2007" or whatever.

but then I bought one (*) of these cheap (**):

http://metalworking.mscdirect.com/CGI/N ... NO=2698271

BugBear

(*) two, actually 
(**) 15 quid the pair, and a M&W micrometer thrown in.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Nov 2010)

jimi43":1wmoncsi said:


> What is your reason for needing dates Rob?
> 
> Jim


Jim, I don't necessarily want to mark tools, but peices that I make. Pete (Newt) has kindly machined me a couple of 25mm brass discs and I've had them engraved with my initials and the date in Roman numerals. Hopefully, stuff that I (and others make) will last for two or three centuries and I think it would be good if the date that a piece was made was stamped on it as well as at least then someone from the future would know exactly the period when it was made - Rob


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (24 Nov 2010)

bugbear":30ipkrwq said:


> jimi43":30ipkrwq said:
> 
> 
> > What is your reason for needing dates Rob?
> ...



Where have you had them from then BugBear? They're advertised as $500 on that site. 
Cheers_Dan.


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2010)

goldeneyedmonkey":29rpflbz said:


> bugbear":29rpflbz said:
> 
> 
> > jimi43":29rpflbz said:
> ...



My local auction - I guess nobody else wanted them.

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (24 Nov 2010)

I have a set of the cheap individual letter stamps - but they are difficult to line up properly.
I generally stamp my initials with a couple of small carving chisels - a half round one and a small straight one.

Rod


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2010)

Harbo":f5buiwic said:


> I have a set of the cheap individual letter stamps - but they are difficult to line up properly.



Yeah - most model engineering magazines run plans for some kind of line-em-up jig every few years.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (24 Nov 2010)

Harbo":28n5y39s said:


> I have a set of the cheap individual letter stamps - but they are difficult to line up properly.
> I generally stamp my initials with a couple of small carving chisels - a half round one and a small straight one.
> 
> Rod



Yeh...I tried that too...it looked dreadful. Although...that being said...in times gone by a lot of owners stamped their names on planes and suchlike with those and get them beautifully aligned...

Their fonts were better too!

Jim


----------



## cam (22 Nov 2011)

You might also take a look at mazzagliatools.com


----------



## paultnl (22 Nov 2011)

I think I will give this a try http://www.menkind.co.uk/gifts-gadgets- ... 4QoduHhnrg


----------



## jimi43 (22 Nov 2011)

paultnl":17niz7ra said:


> I think I will give this a try http://www.menkind.co.uk/gifts-gadgets- ... 4QoduHhnrg



How big are your tools!!? #-o 

Jim


----------

